

Peter Thiel: The U.S. Government Is "Socialism Without The Five-Year Plan" - ca98am79
http://www.businessinsider.com/peter-thiel-the-us-government-is-socialism-without-the-five-year-plan-2011-10

======
DiabloD3
This article implies socialism is automatically bad, or that Soviet Russia was
ever socialist.

A perfect government would take the best of EVERY style. Democracies,
Republics, Socialism, Capitalism, even Communism.

A government that minimal, efficient, protects the economy from the overweight
companies at the top, protects the poor from being abused by the rich, and
protects the general rights of everyone.

This may be impossible, but this is the great experiment that is the United
States.

